# Dart Frogs anyone!? =)



## Cold War Kid

I used to keep dart frogs as well as fish. unfortunately, dorms don't allow any animals... guess i gotta wait 'til my apartment. hah

Dendrobates amazonicus











Dendrobates azureus





Phyllobates bicolor










D. pumilio 'variants'















Vivs i've constructed


----------



## agompert

they're beautiful


----------



## Jeni

Nice shots.
I think my favorite is the 1st D. pumilio 'variants' one.
I think it's because of the shallow DOF of it.

Beautiful frogs as well =)


----------



## icassell

I've always loved dart frogs and have never known anyone who kept them (outside of zoos).  I think images 6 & 7 are the best from a compositional standpoint.  The frogs are gorgeous.


----------



## AUZambo

Cool shots. How do they taste??


----------



## Cold War Kid

Hahah thanks, guys.


----------



## wescobts

Nice shots :thumbup: Aren't some frogs poisonous ? ale:


----------



## icassell

If I'm not mistaken, they're called 'dart frogs' because they are used by natives to make poison darts for their blowguns!


----------



## Shockey

Amazing color, really nice shots. Are they poisonous, can you touch them?


----------



## nate_mcnasty

there poison comes from a ant that they eat in the wild without feeding them that they don't produce the poison. 

 frogs can absorb the oils from are hands so its not healthy for the frogs if you hold them but most captive  dart frogs wouldn't harm you if you touched them 

I like your german blue rams! i use to breed them. now i'm really into salt water reefs. i'm also a bio major!


----------



## MrRamonG

These shots are great. I think the composition of 6, D. pumilio 'variants', is outstanding.


----------



## JCphoto

Beautiful frogs! and well photographed. I've always kept some kind of reptile/amphibian and I know how hard it can be to photograph them, you've done a great job here! I like the variety of backgrounds you've used, they all look very natural, which adds to their appeal. I'd love to have a great big vivarium full of these guys.. I just wish they wern't so darn expensive!! 

I'd love to see more if you have them!

JC


----------



## dak1b

wow love the frog shots! nice job. the colors r unreal!


----------



## Sachphotography

That is so cool. Nice sharp shots!


----------



## Machupicchu

we just got some of these at the pet specialty store i work at, there like a couple hundred bucks apiece?


----------



## Nikkor

First of all. Holy crap. Awesome shooting. Heck, awesome frogs!

My favorites are the first ones, the orange with blue spotted backsides. Seriously, it blows my mind when I see creatures like this, how can they be so vibrant. They're a photographer's dream! Incredible!


----------

